# Detailing news - Blitz Detailing Sample kits



## WHIZZER

news from Blitz



BlitzDetailing said:


> Sample Kit - £14.99
> https://www.blitzdetailinguk.com/product-page/blitz-detailing-sample-box
> 
> Loads more new products too!


----------

